
AI can predict if you'll die soon – but we've no idea how it works - Vaslo
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2222907-ai-can-predict-if-youll-die-soon-but-weve-no-idea-how-it-works/
======
Communitivity
Does this remind anyone else of that Robert Heinlein story, Life-Line [1]? In
it a scientist builds a machine that can accurately predict the day someone
will die, and the trouble that comes from that.

[1] [https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life-
Line](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life-Line)

------
pmdulaney
Here's my conjecture: If an AI system can accurately predict something,
another AI system can figure out how it works.

